# Light Weight Full Face Helmet...what are my options?



## gdpolk (Aug 3, 2007)

I have come dangerously close to busting my face too many times and don't want to smash the tar out of it. I can live with broken fingers or arm and a little rash. I would like to keep what teeth I still have left though. What are some nice, well vented options availible. I ride xc and all mountain trails. I live in Arkansas which is hot and humid so I would really like a well vented helmet but would also not mind a less vented one for winter riding.

I found the Met Parachute in a thread below, are there any other helmets similar? Thanks for your advise...


----------



## 53119 (Nov 7, 2008)

I've used one before. A friend from Scotland let me use his to try for a few rides and I really liked it. In Texas, so, even hotter...worked well. Didn't fortunately "test" it out on an epic fail and neither has he so I don't know how the chinguard holds up. I'll probably try one to replace my Flux, though. I don't know of anything offered stateside that comes close to the Met features. I think quite a few yrs back Giro had a lid like it maybe.


----------



## Gman086 (Jul 4, 2004)

53119 said:


> Giro had a lid like it maybe.


The Switchblade? Anyone have any long term eperience with these? You'd think there would be more of them, especially for FR since it's done at a LOT slower speeds than DH. I know I'd certainly buy one after suffering a bad crash from heat exhaustion wearing my TLD (NEVER again in temps over 90). There was a thread in the DH/FR forum about whether or not a full-face is needed for mid-sized ladder stunts. This looks like an excellent alternative!

Cheers,

G MAN


----------



## zephyr11 (Nov 8, 2007)

deviant should be worth a look....


----------



## gdpolk (Aug 3, 2007)

I just ordered a Met Parachute for my xc rides. It was the only helmet that I could find new that had lots of vents for those hot and insanely humid days. I am a little sad that I couldn't spend my money with an American company though but there really isn't any product that offers anything similar that I could find stateside.

Later on this winter I may look into a bit burlier helmet for winter riding and for the more aggressive rides. This Met will probably be my go-to helmet for mountain and my regular helmet become my road only helmet. It may be overkill but as of now one of my front teeth is already fake from a mountain bike accident.

I don't mind assuming the risks of mountain biking but I also don't want to neglect safety. This should offer me the comfort of a regular xc style helmet and still be able to give my jaw and teeth a little support if needed. With this, gloves, and some shades I should be set. Hopefully I can keep the rest of my teeth


----------



## Huck Pitueee (Apr 25, 2009)

Met parachue looks very interesting for low speed stuff I want one.


----------



## gdpolk (Aug 3, 2007)

frikka said:


> Met parachue looks very interesting for low speed stuff I want one.


I just bought mine for $159 shipped from Wiggle.com. The helmets aren't for sell in the US so that includes shipping from the UK. $159 is a bit steep for a xc type helmet but there are others that are much more expensive. I saw the Lance A. helmets going for $180. Plus, since this was designed for the xc/am type riding it should be far more comfortable than a fully padded DH type full faced helmet. And, $160 is a TON cheaper than a new front tooth. Believe me those are a BAD thing. And while the prospect of broken fingers, arms, maybe legs isn't appealing to me I am willing to live with that risk. I don't want to have my face or head messed up if I don't have to though.


----------



## Gman086 (Jul 4, 2004)

Kewl! Let me know if they fit true to size and if you think they'd hold up for FR use. I could use something that ventilated for summer FR.

Thanks,

G


----------



## SuperBad (Jan 5, 2004)

I live in Florida, and have 2 Giro full Face helmets. I would love something more ventilated, but after the wreck I had the other day, I am going to be content to suffer in my less ventilated full face. I wrecked and as I went OTB my chin bar on the helmet made contact with the ground/rock first. The first thoughts after I hit were that I was so glad I had a sturdy helmet on, or I would be getting teeth replace, and facial surgery, instead of nursing some heavily bruised ribs. I had considered the Switchblade some time ago, and I felt the chinbar was just two flimsy.


----------



## TNC (Jan 21, 2004)

After two years of use, the Specialized Deviant is still my choice for trail riding. Even in summer here in Texas, the helmet vents efficiently to enable me to use it all the time. Anymore, I might use my Giro Hex on a mellow bike path, but otherwise I use this helmet all the time. It's not a true DH helmet IMO...a little too light and perhaps not substantial enough. I keep the Giro Mad Max for that. But the Deviant is probably more protective than most of the other light full face helmets. I had 4 Giro Switchblades over the years prior to this helmet, and I rate the Deviant much, much higher.


----------



## bentMywookie (Sep 21, 2006)

I have a Casoco Viper, and really like it. I think it provides more protection than the met and its easier to remove the chin strap (just push tabs instead of screws).


----------



## Gman086 (Jul 4, 2004)

Interesting designs to be sure. The problem I see with the Parachute and Viper is that they stick out too far (P in front and V in back) which could lead to severe neck injuries. The Deviant looks like the best choice (for FR anyway) but I just hate to support that co.

Have FUN!

G MAN


----------



## prawny (Aug 4, 2009)

frikka said:


> Met parachue looks very interesting for low speed stuff I want one.


Yeah and its a good price


----------



## pinkrobe (Jan 30, 2004)

I had a friend make use of the Specialized Deviant on the weekend. Rock drop to elevated skinny to chest/face slide. The armour took care of the chest, the helmet prevented new teeth and reconstructive surgery. Worth every penny...


----------



## gdpolk (Aug 3, 2007)

*Met Parachute pre-ride review*

Ok, first things first.
This helmet is definitely a XC helmet. It could be used for all mountain as long as there wasn't a whole lot of speed. It would be asking too much to put this up to the challenges of down hill or free riding.

Build quality seems nice. Basic, but nice. I will detail the parts that stand out for those who may care below.

The helmet fits just as I would have expected it to based on the recommended head sizes. The chin guard is narrow in width and a tad longer than necessary. However, the extra length is there so that you may pull the chin guard off then remove the two bolts in the front separating the chin guard into two pieces. This feature may be nice for someone who wants to pull the guard off and place it in their pack. Here is how it fits my head 59.5cm and I ordered the helmet for 58-61cm heads&#8230;

























The visor is smaller than some but looks like it may still help. It attaches via two prongs that if broken would render it useless. This may be a problem with the visor for some in the event of a crash. Here is a picture of the mounting holes and visor plugs&#8230;

















It seems very well vented so it should be cool on hot days&#8230;









The adjustment strap isn't as burly as I would have hoped for but it isn't flimsy feeling either. I think it should work well enough and the straps are plenty adjustable to make the helmet fit a variety of facial shapes. The buckles seem stiff and durable but time will tell for those. Some plastics become brittle with age and that may be the case with these but upon first impressions it seems like the helmet should last a while. And some photos of that&#8230;
On the chin straps...
















On the back of the head...









The chin guard is a hard plastic and has an almost worthless foam liner on the inside for your face. It definitely is a minimalist design on this part but it is an XC/all mountain helmet too so you wouldn't want a ton of extra mass. Also the foam pad liners are thin but not so thin that it feels cheap or uncomfortable. I wouldn't have minded a bit more cushion in those but they really are ok. Photos of that&#8230;

















It also came with a bag to put the helmet in which some folks may like. I find that worthless and would have preferred an extra set of pads instead for when the originals wear out. I got the helmet through Wiggle.com in the UK. I think I ordered it on the 31st and the helmet arrived today on the 4th so it only took 5 days to ship from the UK to Arkansas which is really impressive. I paid $159 for it which may be a tad steep but it is the only product even similar to this and I really don't mind because even at $159, that is still cheaper than busting up my face or teeth. Some things have value that can't be quantified through the dollar.


----------



## mwayne5 (Apr 4, 2009)

My roommate has the SixSixOne Comp Helmet. It's not the coolest helmet, but the strength of the helmet plus its low price tag makes up for it.

http://www.backcountryoutlet.com/outlet/SSO0059/Six-Six-One-Comp-Helmet.html

yeah, I know it's off the topic of lightweight...but I just don't think that that little plastic guard is going to do much if you fall down a hill.


----------

